# Is youe cheating spouse guilty?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

http://www.printsplace.co.uk/PS/Sto...lty___guilty_as_a_weasel_in_a_hen_house-53677


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I think my WS is guilty. 

Guilty, but not fully remorseful. Still it's better than what he was before which was cluelessly and cruelly indifferent to the pain he caused me and the kids. It might be a start I guess but he's not yet where I need him to be if he truly (as he says he does) wants to move forward.

His guilt says to me, _"OK, I hurt you and our family deeply, but can we pleeeease stop talking about it so that ****I**** can stop feeling so bad?"_ 

Which is how I interpret things when we are discussing the events leading up to and after our DDay, and how he wants to try again but says that we should focus on making our future better instead of dwelling on the past. (So basically I hear,_"Fvck" your feelings if it means that I have to feel bad for causing them."_)

Given that, I can only (redundantly?) question what kind of future is he asking me to sign up for if I don't trust that he's learned, or wants to explore and learn from the past?

I don't know if there is a female word for "cuckold" besides "a woman scorned" but that phrase just doesn't do for me in defining the depravity I'd feel from sharing my life-partner and lover with someone else. I am not willing to be a "lady cuckold". I don't like to share.

So right now, I'm feeling that the "guilt" is better than nothing, and better than what it was but it's still not enough to propel me closer to him emotionally. Guilt does not make me feel safer. I'd feel safer (and probably be willing to talk a lot less about "the past" once I knew:

a) he really heard my pain;
b) understood/empathized with my pain; and 
c) was truly sorry for it, not _just_ guilty.

I've heard about remorse coming later for the WS on some occassions of successful Rs so maybe he'll get there eventually but if he wants to R, he better feel that remorse soon. The sands of time are running out for him are running out, because I'm saving money to move. If/when I do leave, so does his 2nd chance.


Sorry if this was a threadjack... I rambled a bit.


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

Guilty, yes, but not sorry or remorseful.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> I think my WS is guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hurt you and our family deeply, but can we pleeeease stop talking about it so that ****I**** can stop feeling so bad?"[/I]


I have one of those as well. But not anywhere that nice about it.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Guilty, sorry, remorseful, repentive and trying to fix things.


----------

